# weirdest food



## molsonian (Nov 12, 2005)

in addtition to the post "your reds fav foods" what's the weirdest thing you have fed your p's?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Live 1 day old chicks,and I saw a huge frenzy take place.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

pinky


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

leopard frog


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

my brother would feed his dead or dying finches to my p's, even though I don't want him to. He also shot a dove and fed it to them too. I've tried pinky once, but they wouldn't touch it.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

RB 32 said:


> Live 1 day old chicks,and I saw a huge frenzy take place.


and a big clean up take place i bet! that must have made a huge mess


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

alan said:


> Live 1 day old chicks,and I saw a huge frenzy take place.


and a big clean up take place i bet! that must have made a huge mess
[/quote]
It was quick,and the chicks were small,so there was not much of a mess.


----------



## NotoriousSway (Jan 21, 2006)

anything else?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

squid


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Pinky mouse


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

my ex-best friend


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

joey said:


> my ex-best friend


----------



## NotoriousSway (Jan 21, 2006)

Just bought some canned oysters today as a new snack for my piranha's, rinsed them off and through a few in and they tore them up!


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

I once tried to feed my P's a Crocodile Gecko...It didn't work out to well...as they seemed pretty scared of it...the thing ended up drowning...But they finally did attack it...but they only ate his tail.


----------



## kamekazi (Oct 7, 2004)

A human ear........didn't like it too much...only took a few nips. Guess he didn't like the cartilage :laugh:


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

kamekazi said:


> A human ear........didn't like it too much...only took a few nips. Guess he didn't like the cartilage :laugh:


Do I even want to know where you got a human ear?


----------



## kamekazi (Oct 7, 2004)

I dug up a fresh grave :laugh: ......I was just joking....you should know that :laugh:


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

kamekazi said:


> I dug up a fresh grave :laugh: ......I was just joking....you should know that :laugh:


In today's world...You never know.


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

i feed mine baby hamsters sometimes. a buddies hamster breed like crazy so when they are first born with no hair i drop one in for my baby reds to munch on. they love it. maybe once every two weeks.


----------

